# Aging, cycling and boners



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Some report that years of cycling can inhibit one's business.

I have not found that to be true (25+ yrs of riding and racing). 

Word.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Crankout said:


> Some report that years of cycling can inhibit one's business.
> 
> I have not found that to be true (25+ yrs of riding and racing).
> 
> Word.


I predict this thread will be moved to the old Passion forum.
=sParty


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

If it happens, I hope to win the lotto!


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Due to the miracle of modern medicine, you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Is that why some saddles have a hole?


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

Crankout said:


> Some report that years of cycling can inhibit one's business.
> 
> I have not found that to be true (25+ yrs of riding and racing).
> 
> Word.


That only happens to roadies.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

mileslong said:


> That only happens to roadies.


Roadies who use gears and so spend all their time in the saddle are the likely victims of the departure of the morning glory.

Ride a single speed and the saddle is not a seat just an occasional support.

Just another of the beneficial side effects of single speed riding, being an upright citizen....


----------



## jeph (Apr 3, 2008)

Gumby_rider said:


> Is that why some saddles have a hole?


commonly referred to as the "love groove"

Just turned 60 and it is not an issue.

J


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I ride only the ISM saddles, noseless, no hole but a crack/slot that's kinda small.
relieves pressure.

The saddle hits me just right, never hurts my junk.









I swear I get better boners


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Depends on how often Mister Top Tube pays the boys a visit. 

Still OK here.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

*Your seat can do this*

While a person with this lack of romantic uprightedness could possibly blame too narrow a seat or just the wrong kind of seat, this problem is likely if the nose of the saddle is too high. Proper seating splits the weight between the ichial processes and the part on the nose of the saddle and is usually an acceptable compromise rather than a complete success.

Us mtb'ers spend so much time out of the saddle and we raise and lower the saddle so much that we have much happier butts than roadies. How can you tell if a butt is happy? Dunno, but I can feel it.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

View attachment 1222490


My tri friends use those saddles. They seem to make sense.


----------



## Tribble Me (Aug 27, 2012)

Crankout said:


> My tri friends use those saddles. They seem to make sense.


Is that like Bi but better????


----------

